# stick insects



## phil2

whats the most common stick insect ,thats easy to look after and wil fit happily in a 8x5x5 plastic tank,hopefully be kept alone,and handable.

also are they good and whats there diet.

im looking at indian stickies

,also were do i get food from,i dont have bramble etc in my garden.


----------



## Ian

If you are looking for an easy beginner species, the Indian (Carausius sp) would certainly be your best option.

They feed on a variety of foods, including bramble, oak, privet and ivy, of which all you can find in your garden.


----------



## phil2

i dont have them in my garden.i dont have any plants

new house so it wont be till summer when i put them in.


----------



## timp

I used to keep loads of stick insects when I was younger, most are pretty easy to look after although I would reccomend the indian stick insects as already suggested. Mine used to eat ivy, we didn't have anything in our garden apart from bramble and that was all needed for some of the other species, I used to make a trip out to the local woods and cut bits of ivy from there for them. I would have to do this weekly, usually because the ivy dried out rather than because it all got eaten, the trick was to cut the ivy and put the cutting in a jar with loads of wet kitchen roll, dont just fill the jar with water because otherwise the stick instect might fall in and drown.

I used to be a member of an organisation called the phasmid study group, (phasmid being posh for stick insect), they ran an exchange service for eggs and I was often able to get stuff for nothing from people who had surplus, I've found their site, http://www.stickinsect.org.uk/ , I don't know if the site its self is much use to you, the internet was still a baby when I used to be a member.


----------



## Ian

Yea, the PSG is still running strong. I really must update my membership...


----------



## timp

Do you have stick insects then Ian? What types?


----------



## Evil_Berzerker

yeah stick insects are a piece of piss to keep man, i have 6 indian stick insect nymphs of various instars and theyre class, although i will admit that waiting for them to mature is a bit of a pain coz u have their enclosure and have to get privet and thta every week, mist em daily and all the other stuff and u cant realy handle them till they are like 4th instar, i have 1 that i think is 5th instar coz its developed what looks like an ovipositor but obv its no workin yet.

I do have a question and hopefully someone can answer, my youngest stick insects are still 1st instar but are about 2 months old and theyre meant to shed for the 1st time after a month, ike that the other 4 did without a problem, is there any reason why they havent shed yet?


----------



## hibiscusmile

I have Stick people buy Hibiscus seeds from me, (see others for sale/wanted). They say their Sticks eat the limbs. I use them for my Mantis to hide on outside, I do not have any sticks as of yet, but am thinking of trying them. I really like the way they look. I am trying to upload pic of them (hibiscus) but not having any luck, will try again later. Hope this info helps.


----------

